# Toronto: Pick Forty-One: Roko-Leni Ukic



## StilltheChamp (Apr 8, 2005)

Will Ukic be playing for us next year? 

Or is he going to be left overseas for another year or so for seasoning and experience?


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



StilltheChamp said:


> Will Ukic be playing for us next year?
> 
> Or is he going to be left overseas for another year or so for seasoning and experience?


Ukic already has 5 years of experience in Europe under his belt. He was suppose to go top 15-25, so no, I think he'll be a Rap next year, most likely as Alston's backup, but he could start.


----------



## StilltheChamp (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*

Is there a buyout or anything of that nature in bringing him over?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



StilltheChamp said:


> Is there a buyout or anything of that nature in bringing him over?


yea, babs said (and im paraphrasing from what i remember) that theyll go to FIBA to ask for a buyout of Ukic's contract....the first 350,000 is paid by the team and the rest by the player...


----------



## StilltheChamp (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*

I hope in soon time this kid takes the starting PG spot from Alston man I want that guy gone.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*

Ask the geniuses in the fire Babcock club. Apparently, they can read the future.


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*

Ukić is the bigest steel in last 20 years!!!
He must be starter in Toronto in the next seson!!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



StilltheChamp said:


> Will Ukic be playing for us next year?
> 
> Or is he going to be left overseas for another year or so for seasoning and experience?


If the Raptors pay 1 mio $ buyout to his club than he might come (I am not sure if it is 1 mio $ or € )... but honestly, I doubt that will happen... in reality Roko will probably be traded to some russian or spanish club willing to pay that buyout and he'll get to sign a new 5-6 year contract (probably including bigger NBA buyout), which means Ukic might come to NBA somewhere in 2010/2011 when his next contract will expire because he can't pay the buyout with the salary received as 41th pick... and his NBA club can only contribute 350.000 $ cash...

(hint: make Stern to increase the maximum of 350.000 $ buyout payed by the clubs)

sorry to dissapoint you all...


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*

Ukić is ready for NBA, but question is: is Toronto ready to take a risk and let Ukić to show himself with all what he got He has everything what Toronto needs... Belive me...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*

I have to believe he will be. We need another guard. We wouldn't have drafted him unless we thought the buy-out would be do-able.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



Matiz said:


> If the Raptors pay 1 mio $ buyout to his club than he might come (I am not sure if it is 1 mio $ or € )... but honestly, I doubt that will happen... in reality Roko will probably be traded to some russian or spanish club willing to pay that buyout and he'll get to sign a new 5-6 year contract (probably including bigger NBA buyout), which means Ukic might come to NBA somewhere in 2010/2011 when his next contract will expire because he can't pay the buyout with the salary received as 41th pick... and his NBA club can only contribute 350.000 $ cash...
> 
> (hint: make Stern to increase the maximum of 350.000 $ buyout payed by the clubs)
> 
> sorry to dissapoint you all...


 Ukic has came out saying that he's willing to deal with the consequences (ie. paying buyout himself), if he gets to play in the NBA and help a team.

I'm pretty sure he will be backing up Alston next year. I mean... who else is the Raps going to use?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



Matiz said:


> which means Ukic might come to NBA somewhere in 2010/2011 when his next contract will expire because he can't pay the buyout with the salary received as 41th pick... and his NBA club can only contribute 350.000 $ cash...
> 
> (hint: make Stern to increase the maximum of 350.000 $ buyout payed by the clubs)
> 
> sorry to dissapoint you all...


That's crazy. You think it will take four or five years to get him out of Europe? I bet he's wearing a Raptors jersey in October.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I love this pick.

I've only seen bits and pieces of his game, but I've come away impressed thus far. Really looking forward to seeing him just play.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope that we get to see Roko on the summer league team, with Sow, Bonner, Charlie, and Joey Graham, that teanm will be fun to watch!


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

I havent seen much either, just some TV clips, but this guy, from what everyone here and on TV says, seems like a mature and solid player...

if Alston has one of his trademark moments again, then I can really see this dude stepping in and fill in nicely... 

I'm actually quite happy RAPs were able to draft Graham and Ukic, having taken quite a gamble at #7.


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ukić wouldnt play in Summer league because he will play for Croatian NT on European Championship in Belgrade.
You can watch him there where he would destroys all other European PG-s.
Go Roko, Go Raptors.

Croatians in Toronto, love YOU!!!


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Roko... what a great name for fans to chant... hmm.....


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if he cant come sign jay williams.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I definately think he will be on our roster come October. I can definately see him getting some solid minutes behind Rafer this season. What a great pick. Teams were reluctant to draft him because of the buyout situation, but once Babcock and company can get all that settled, I will be delighted.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

RO-KO U-KIC !!!

Can't beleive he fell, but glad he did, really rounds out our needs - Big man, wing defender, up tempo PG.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wow, i'm really excited about this guy- and i've never seen him. i know how some fans tend to exaggerate players on draft day but this guy's fans seem pretty down to earth, and they sound like they're just saying it like it is. roko can actually play.

i don't know, maybe he's still a long-term project, but if his tricky buyout was the only reason he slid to 41, i'd be pumped. that's value, and we need value in toronto.

i really hope this guy can play... but the early indications are good. nice.

peace


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



speedythief said:


> I have to believe he will be. We need another guard. We wouldn't have drafted him unless we thought the buy-out would be do-able.


...and your last sentence probably explains why he actually slipped to #41...

Ukic will play for Croatian national team this summer and won't be available for summerleague

(btw. not trying to diss you off with those bad news just trying to say it the way it is)


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

new nickname="Croatian SENSATION!" (yeah that sucked)

btw, a guy on a college board says Roko grew an inch and is now 6'6 and has been lifting like crazy and weighs 218. 

is this guy lying (he's a respected poster) Thought Babs said a while back that he's closer to 6'3?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> new nickname="Croatian SENSATION!" (yeah that sucked)
> 
> btw, a guy on a college board says Roko grew an inch and is now 6'6 and has been lifting like crazy and weighs 218.
> 
> is this guy lying (he's a respected poster) Thought Babs said a while back that he's closer to 6'3?


Maybe Babcock was trying to downplay him.

I've heard that he's a 2 with a good handle and passing skills, who we'll probably try to make into an oversized 1.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Was anyone else truly amazed by the highlights they showed of this guy during the draft on ESPN? The guy is really good... He won't start early in the season but will end up being the starter when the season is all said and done.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Was anyone else truly amazed by the highlights they showed of this guy during the draft on ESPN? The guy is really good... He won't start early in the season but will end up being the starter when the season is all said and done.


The first thing I thought of when I saw him was Ginobili, for better or worse. The hesitation-spin move in the paint was European goodness.

And yes I know Ginobili isn't European.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> new nickname="Croatian SENSATION!" (yeah that sucked)
> 
> btw, a guy on a college board says Roko grew an inch and is now 6'6 and has been lifting like crazy and weighs 218.
> 
> is this guy lying (he's a respected poster) Thought Babs said a while back that he's closer to 6'3?


I've had a chance to see him live numerous times and Ukic is clearly 6'5 without shoes, should be listed at 6'6... and yeah Ukic did bulk up during the last 2 years.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

This pick has me excited, though mostly because of the mystery/unknown factor surrounding this guy. Like most of you, all I'v seen of him is a few breif clips but still... he looks like he has an amazing handle on the ball and can carve his way through the paint to find an open look.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way, does anyone here have any videos of him in action? 
Link me. :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*




Matiz said:


> ...and your last sentence probably explains why he actually slipped to #41...
> 
> Ukic will play for Croatian national team this summer and won't be available for summerleague
> 
> (btw. not trying to diss you off with those bad news just trying to say it the way it is)



NO.... this is NOT the way it is. 

If the Raps like him, they will give him over a million dollars a year, so he can pay off his owners - basically give him a guaranteed rookie contract like they would any other first rounder. It's not too complicated too figure out.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I pretty much yelled out loud in my downtown Dublin office today when I found out we'd drafted him at 41. He's a PG with the ability to play SG and there really aren't that many around at 6'5 (AW was one of the few). I don't think his buyout is an issue at all; in fact I thought I read that his contract with his current team was up? He's an open court player (as we added at each pick cept 58) and should get backup minutes next year. I'd like to see us give him a 4 year deal, he's not like the 2nd rounders in most drafts (I think you'll see more deals like this year, the only one previous I know off hand being Peter Ramos).

I don't know how he slipped this far. Skepticism of defense would be my best guess. I don't think shooting is going to be an issue.

All in all he's actually pretty similar to Skip. Speedy, flashy, shooty fast-breaking point guard. Will be more turnover prone but how old is he? Another 20 year old?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I don't know how he slipped this far. Skepticism of defense would be my best guess. I don't think shooting is going to be an issue.
> 
> All in all he's actually pretty similar to Skip. Speedy, flashy, shooty fast-breaking point guard. Will be more turnover prone but how old is he? Another 20 year old?


I think he slipped because no teams really scouting him that hard, except Toronto, and Boston; who had Gerald Green fall into their laps. That and because the buyout complications of course.

He is a little similar to skip, but has much more size, and is a pure point guard from all that I've read. He just turned 21.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



Matiz said:


> If the Raptors pay 1 mio $ buyout to his club than he might come (I am not sure if it is 1 mio $ or € )... but honestly, I doubt that will happen... in reality Roko will probably be traded to some russian or spanish club willing to pay that buyout and he'll get to sign a new 5-6 year contract (probably including bigger NBA buyout), which means Ukic might come to NBA somewhere in 2010/2011 when his next contract will expire because he can't pay the buyout with the salary received as 41th pick... and his NBA club can only contribute 350.000 $ cash...
> 
> (hint: make Stern to increase the maximum of 350.000 $ buyout payed by the clubs)
> 
> sorry to dissapoint you all...


Because he fell to the 2nd round, the Raptors now have a choice... do they want him next season? Because they can actually offer him up to their Full MLE.

Similar to Lampe. Remember how he got more money?

-Petey


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



Petey said:


> Because he fell to the 2nd round, the Raptors now have a choice... do they want him next season? Because they can actually offer him up to their Full MLE.
> 
> Similar to Lampe. Remember how he got more money?
> 
> -Petey


With Sow and especially Bonner, Rob is really going to have to stretch his MLE this year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The guy is going to be very good... It is that simple. An athletic, more ball handling, less shooting Marko Jaric.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

His buyout is 700000$


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



Petey said:


> Because he fell to the 2nd round, the Raptors now have a choice... do they want him next season? Because they can actually offer him up to their Full MLE.
> 
> Similar to Lampe. Remember how he got more money?
> 
> -Petey


I've been wondering about that, thanks Petey



> His buyout is 700000$


this number is appearing in Croatian media lately, but I am absolutely 100% sure 2-3 months ago his buyout was fixed at 1.000.000 $ so unless Split decreased it- could decrease it by the money they owe to Ukic, but I doubt that's alltogether 300.000 $...



> The guy is going to be very good... It is that simple. An athletic, more ball handling, less shooting Marko Jaric.


actually Roko is an unique player, so any comparison is unapropriate... 

But he is definately shooting more than Marko Jaric, but he is also more explosive which shows with penetrations he has better and more flashy handles also he holds onto the ball much more (but still not that much for NBA) and Ukic is just unstopable in the transition offense...
You just got to love Ukic... you'll see


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ukić will play summer league for Toronto because the preparation for Eurobasket starts in 8. month and European championship is even more later.
So we can see Roko very soon...


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

http://crobasket.com/main.asp?P=naslovnica&J=ENG

ABOU ROKO!!


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

and...

http://crobasket.com/main.asp?P=arhiva&J=ENG


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Is there any way we can sign him to a deal that would let us retain his "Bird rights". I would hate to see our point guard of the future be gone in two years, and taking some other team into the playoffs.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> Is there any way we can sign him to a deal that would let us retain his "Bird rights". I would hate to see our point guard of the future be gone in two years, and taking some other team into the playoffs.


It would be devastating for him to leave just like Arenas did to the Warriors or how Boozer left the Cavs.
Hopefully Ukic will have a good rookie and sophmore season, which will pretty much force Babcock to resign him. With Jalen's contract off the books that summer, we'll have some cap space by that time. Boy, that will be a huge off-season for Babcock, that's for sure.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Will Roko Ukic be in a Raptors Uniform Next Season?*



Matiz said:


> Petey said:
> 
> 
> > Because he fell to the 2nd round, the Raptors now have a choice... do they want him next season? Because they can actually offer him up to their Full MLE.
> ...


Why do you doubt they decreased it? I think it makes sense for them to decrease it to 700,000 USD.

The most a team can pay towards his buyout is 350,000; league min is what?

So he can pay 700,000 to get out of his contract this year with little/no problems.

Maybe the money to them is more important than the product/players?

If so... I think it's very reasonable to see it at that.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There seems to be some people claiming that Barcelona are trying to sign Ukic. Teams can't sign their drafted players until July 1st, if I'm not mistaken.
Looks like if the Raptors want Ukic this season, they will waste no time in signing him as soon as possible.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I pretty much yelled out loud in my downtown Dublin office today when I found out we'd drafted him at 41.


 nice, sky.

now that the "when" and "how" questions have had an opportunity to go to bed, my mind's spending a lot more time on the "who" idea- as in _who_ we drafted. it seems like a strong group.

i'm most enthused by roko although i've never seen him play. i'm thrilled by the first-hand accounts we're getting all over the boards and i can't imagine this guy not being a quality ballplayer. nice.

one of my biggest hopes going into tuesday night was that we'd score one of the top five point men- and we did it. plus, the more people talk about him, the more i realize he may not necessarily be the trailer (#5) in that group: he may be better. that's exciting.

and the more i think about how it all went down, the more i try to give babcock some credit, too- i have a feeling that he was going to acquire either jack or ukic by the end of tuesday night, be it by draft or trade. when roko slipped to 41, he didn't even have to sacrifice an asset in order to do it. i mean, hey, i might be giving rob too much credit here, that may not have actually been his master plan, but what can you do...

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ballocks said:


> and the more i think about how it all went down, the more i try to give babcock some credit, too- i have a feeling that he was going to acquire either jack or ukic by the end of tuesday night, be it by draft or trade. when roko slipped to 41, he didn't even have to sacrifice an asset in order to do it. i mean, hey, i might be giving rob too much credit here, that may not have actually been his master plan, but what can you do...
> 
> peace


I wonder what the reaction might have been had we taken Monta Ellis.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry, his buyout is 700000 Euro.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boris said:


> Sorry, his buyout is 700000 Euro.


Ah, ok, back to the orignal figure then.

-Petey


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I hope he comes this year, but they may work out a more favourable deal for him to come next year.

He is a pure point guard, in terms of handles, controlling the tempo, and passing the ball. He throws passes like Shaun Livingston, if you have seen Shaun play. Just a magician.

He also gets to the rack a little like Manu, as some have said, but I don't know if he will ever be as good as Manu at drawing/finishing with contact.

Defence is a question. Perimeter shooting is a question. Not terrible, but we will wait and see how good he is in those areas.

Attitude is excellent. Very competitive, clutch, wants the ball in his hands with the game on the line. He has worked very hard to improve, and he will continue to do so.

Roko REALLY wants to play in the NBA. There is no way he signs with CSKA or somebody else. This year or next, Roko is a Raptor.

Steal of the draft. Chance to be the draft steal of all-time.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I've never seen him play before, but if (edit, bad grammar) he has vision, intagibles, and passing like Shaun Livingston, we got a true player. I don't know if you're exaggerating or not though, because Shuan Livingston has some serious skills that you can't teach. He's going to be something special as long as he stays healthy.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

The fan club is here ... pm to join


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

AirBonner said:


> The fan club is here ... pm to join


I thought Pacers Fan had the club... ohwell, sign me up..


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

add me too to the Ukic bandwagon/fan club...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I thought Pacers Fan had the club... ohwell, sign me up..


I made it late last night. Therefore, it's mine. Goodbye to AirBonner's club.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> a pure point guard, in terms of handles, controlling the tempo, and passing the ball. He throws passes like Shaun Livingston, if you have seen Shaun play. Just a magician.


Seeing how Shaun is my favourite player and have seen him at least 30 times.. :gopray:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but there is an extended and interesting scouting report on Ukic here. It's not in perfect English but it's easy enough to understand.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I made it late last night. Therefore, it's mine. Goodbye to AirBonner's club.


Hook me up!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but there is an extended and interesting scouting report on Ukic here. It's not in perfect English but it's easy enough to understand.





> NBA Comparation: best case - PG mold of Manu Ginobili


:drool:


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

That scouting report is from draftexpress. It is best scouting report and it is 100% correct.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

There are some questions about Roko's defense, and if he can handle the quickness of point guards on the defensive end. But remember he held Sebastian Telfair, one of the quickest guards in the NBA to 0-10 shooting at the hoops summit a year ago.


----------



## KristianH (May 3, 2005)

Ukic will be suprisingly good defender for Euro when he bulks up a little bit, until then he should be good enough to not be labeled as defensive liability. For example he is better defender then Beno Udrih. I think Udrih comparation is good, Beno is like poor man`s Roko.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

KristianH said:


> Ukic will be suprisingly good defender for Euro when he bulks up a little bit, until then he should be good enough to not be labeled as defensive liability. For example he is better defender then Beno Udrih. I think Udrih comparation is good, Beno is like poor man`s Roko.


I think strength on the defensive end is very overrated at the wing positions, but especially the point guard spot. You will see probably 3 point guards in the whole league that post up regularly. As long as you have length and quickness, you will be fine.


----------



## KristianH (May 3, 2005)

> I think strength on the defensive end is very overrated at the wing positions, but especially the point guard spot. You will see probably 3 point guards in the whole league that post up regularly. As long as you have length and quickness, you will be fine.


I agree, but i said it because he suffers fighting through screens. He shouldnt be easy to beat off the dribble, Ukic probably fastest 6-6 Euro guard.


----------

